# Ava isn't feeling well... :(



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok here's the story....., so yesterday was Easter. I don't do anything for the dogs, but for some reason I decided to give them each a piece of chicken jerky. Everyone was fine...well except for Ava. She threw up several times, a slimy bile..(never mind...:yucky

Anyway in the afternoon our company started showing up and everything got pretty busy. Is wasn't until around 7pm when things were calming down that I realized that I hadn't seen Ava for several hours!!!! :w00t:!!!

After a frantic search of the house and down the street several times, I finally found her in the basement in a dog bed (my second time searching there). 

Now it's Monday, She has not eaten since yesterday morning and is totally lethargic. This afternoon after no change, I took her to the vet as an emergency case. 

We opted to not do exrays, bloodwork just yet. She was given fluid under her skin, antibiotics, anti nausea meds, and some sort of pills to start tomorrow. The doc seems to think she should be much better by then, and if not...back we go to the vet again. 

I just hate to see her looking so pitiful. and I must say, I woke up about 100 times last night to make sure she was still breathing...that's how worried I've been. ..and remembering how Mona Lisa passed away a few years ago didn't help. 

The chicken jerky (made in the USA) is in the trash as we speak. Thanks for listening to my rant...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Aww ... bless Ava's heart. Could she have gotten hold of some food that might have dropped on the floor while your company was visiting? 

You did the right thing by taking Ava to the vet this afternoon. Maybe she won't be herself for another day. 

I know exactly what you are going through worrying if sweet Ava is going to be okay. I am assuming though that the vet would not have said it was okay to take her home if they thought it was something life threatening. 

Please keep us updated, Pat. And, please give Ava some gentle hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

OH Pat what a worry! She does look so pitiful. I hope, as Marie said, that they would have kept her in if they thought it was more serious. I hope those meds fix her up quickly. Poor baby! Well the throwing up probably helped it from being worse, hope so anyhow. Let us know how she's doing. It's awful watching them like this.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh poor Ava looks so sad. Not sure if I would be able to wait for morning for her to perk up because she's just so tiny. Is she pooping normally? I will send prayers that she's feeling better by morning.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Ava. She does look under the weather. Do you think she may have pancreatitis?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gosh Pat, I hope it is nothing too serious. She looks like she is not feeling well in your picture. Hope she is feeling better by tomorrow. Keep us posted.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

After reading about poor little Ava, I too immediately thought about Ava might have pancreatitis. We were sure that we were going to lose our beloved Snuggles last Monday and after all of the test results came back on Tuesday, our Vet said that Snuggles has pancreatitis. So, we changed her diet to Chrissy's (she also has pancreatitis) since it is so low in fat and protein and she is doing somewhat better. Vet also prescribed cerafate to help with the tummy issues. 
Please keep us posted and I hope that little Ava feels better real soon!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Pat, I'm so sorry Ava is sick! I hope she is better by morning and this is just a bad nightmare. Sending love and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cryingh Pat she looks so sick, I know how much you love her, I will be praying for her and for you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh no, Pat. I hope that Ava is already feeling better. I have 2 sickies here, so I know how you're worrying. Please keep us updated.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

HOW frightening! I am so sorry! please keep us updated.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I'm so sorry. Since the others had the chicken jerky and are fine I don't think there was something wrong with the jerky but either it could be pancreatitis and set her off or could she have picked up something else around? I can't even imagine how frantic you must have been looking for here and I can't even imagine her going down to the basement. Poor baby must feel really off. Is she peeing and pooping? Did she have any other stomach issues? Diarrhea? So sorry.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - I read this earlier on FB and am very worried about your little baby. This isn't like Ava at all. I know she normally has a cast iron tummy, like her Mother, Secret, did. So I'm extra worried. I'm so glad you took her to the Vet and I'm praying that she's much better in the morning. 

Hugs to you and kisses for little Ava.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat---I am not being successful at "laying-low" but did not see this yesterday. I sure hope little Ava is better today??? She is so tiny that we all worry extra about her. You must not have gotten much sleep either. To think she was in the basement---not a good sign. Did they do the pancreatic snap test? Oh, she just has to get better! Let us know when you can, dearest!
PS: if you posted on FB I did not see anything there either!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in on Ava this morning. I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I just saw this on FB, then came here. so sorry, Ava is not feeling well. the jerky think is scary - never give that to my boys. I was thinkin gyou might want to try the homeopathic, Nux Vomica. Our integrative med vet gave this to Manny to help rid the toxins from the anesthesia scare event. The vet said to give him 3 drops in the gum twice per day and it has stopped the shivering he was doing. I googled and apparently you can get this from Walgreens, although not sure it is the same strwngth as what I was given by the vet. It might help her to feel better faster!
Nux Vomica - uses in veterinary homeopathy.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in on Ava this morning. I hope she's feeling better. Chicken jerky is what Sissy choked on and we had to go to the vet and get it out of her throat. No more in this house. I hope she just had an upset tummy and is better today.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Checking in to see how Ava is doing today. Please let us know Pat.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

How is Ava this morning? I hope she is okay, Pat.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I keep popping back & forth to Ava's page to see if you have posted, Pat. I am really worried about Ava & you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in on Ava this morning. Praying she's okay.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Poor little Ava, I hope she's better today.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwww, she looks so miserable on the photo!

It's always so concerning if they're not feeling well, totally understand how upset you are! 

Hope she's doing much better with her medicine, keeping all fingers crossed!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat, Lorin and me are worried how is little Ava doing this morning


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Earth to Pat, come in PLEASE!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Checking to see how Ava is doing. Praying that she's feeling better.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww, some puppers are just more sensative than others to jerky..
Emily will get sick from it while the others ,no problem.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been through the same thing with Emma and Truff a few times. (Frank is like a billy goat). And I have to say, the sub Q fluids, antibiotics and anti nausea route seems to work like a charm for them every time. So hoping the same is true for Ava. Hoping she's on her feet in no time. I just hate it when they are off.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Checking in on Ava. Praying all is well.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm getting really worried. I just saw the post, but I wonder where Pat is, and why she isn't giving an update. Ava, please get better.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

A..........are you feeling better sweet fluff?:smootch:

V..........very worried :smpullhair:

A..........a Star can never be ill, :tender:come and tell us you are back to yourself




.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Also a bit worried.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat posted on FB---I will try to find it & copy & paste. OK found it. Pat, I normally would not post w/out your permission but I know everyone is so worried so I am taking a liberty here---forgive me if you are not in agreement w/this, please:
"Oops, sorry...I was busy at work this morning. (Gotta pay the bills). When I got home she seemed to perk up a bit. The girl hasn't eaten more than a mouthful since Sunday morning. I put a few choices on a plate for her and put her in a crate with the food. My guess is she ate maybe two bites. (Chicken and rice). I'm supposed to take her back to the vet today if she doesn't snap back...but maybe it's happening slower for her...going to give her a little more time. She laid on Stan's lap all morning."

I would have just said she is better or not better, but I really don't know still how she is. Maybe Pat can come on later w/some new news.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh geez....I have been so busy with Ava, work, etc...just everything.

At the vet yesterday, I chose "option 2" given to me by the vet. ...which was to see if giving her meds to control her symptoms she'd feel better by today.

...but there's not much change. If I look very closely, I think I see an improvement...but not much. Nothing to really speak of...

I keep waiting and hoping. About an hour ago I called the vet again and told them I'd probably be bringing her in again tomorrow for the X-rays and bloodwork. Oh man, I just can't catch a break...Just gave a plumber $515 today for fixing the new hot water heater we had installed just last August. 

Sometimes life sucks. ...but with so many friends, it makes it so bearable.

Thanks for asking about this sweet little princess...who is sleeping on my arm...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Pat for the update on little Ava and I will be praying for her that the test results and x-rays will show what is causing Ava to not feel so good. I am sure that everyone here at SM will be checking to see how she, and you too are doing since this sure has been a most trying time for all of you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Poor little Ava still not feeling well. Is she drinking anything.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I sure hope Ava feels better soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the update Pat, I hope she is much better by the morning. 

Sorry about your heater, yes it's a pain when its one bill after another! ugh.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Pat, I'm really worried, little Ava is a tiny one, hold her close. I'm praying she feels better tomorrow


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in to see if Ava is better..Kissies for her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OH no, Pat. Not the update I was hoping for. I was just sure she would be better today. Praying that it's nothing serious.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Pat just posted this on FB......

"Ava has been choking or trying to dislodge something from her throat for close to an hour... we're at the emergency vet in Tinton Falls now."


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Word on FB is possible pancreatitis & collapsed trachea. Prayers for you Pat---& esp. for little girl, Ava!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness, prayers for Ava!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

According to Pat's post on FB, Ava is spending the night in the ER.

Sending lots of prayers for precious Ava.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Devastating news. Sending prayers for Ava.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh goodness, poor Ava. Sending prayers that she is feeling better soon.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you for giving me this support right now. It's so scary.

The vet at the emergency hospital said she has severe collapsing trachea and possible pancreatitis. She is still in the hospital being monitored and given fluids. Today she will be getting an ultra sound. 

I don't want to say this is exactly what she has, ...until it's confirmed by the tests. 

but she sure is one sick little girl. Stan is beside himself and driving me nuts, he keeps asking me over and over what's wrong...the same questions. I need to write it down so he can refer to it. i know he's worried, but my patience is running thin at the same time. :angry:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Pat, I also posted on FB. Poor little Ava..you must be worried sick..I am praying she is better, soon..


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for sweet little Ava.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Pat, sending hugs and prayers. I am so sorry Ava is so sick. I had a boy with severe collapsing trachea and it is no joke. Please keep us updated. We are all worried.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Praying for Ava. Yes we are all very worried.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That sounds concerning but keeping all my fingers crossed for a very quick recovery! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers will continue for little Ava that today will be a better day for her.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh no, I was hoping to check back on this thread to see that Ava had bounced back... I'm so sorry you and her are going through this  poor little girl. Thinking of you and hoping they can get her the treatment she needs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. Both conditions can have really good outcomes under good vet care. In such tiny ones pancreatitis is always a concern. Good luck, I hope she does well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in and praying for Ava..My Amy had pancreatic issues too..,Rylee had a couple bouts with it but short term meds helped him.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - continuing prayers for precious Ava no sending hugs to you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry:Ohhhhhhhhh Pat, 
We all are praying.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My grand dog had chronic pancreatic issues---it is the acute one that is dangerous. He lived w/it a long time before finally losing his battle w/it at a fairly ripe old age. Pat, don't blame yourself in any way. I think most people here give their dogs chicken jerky. We can't get it here so I haven't but I would have if it had been readily available. Kiss Ava for Kitzi but don't tell Mercedes! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was recently in touch with Pat so figured she's exhausted (the vet hospital isn't near where she lives and she was in that area all day thinking she'd take Ava home). But they want to keep Ava in the ER overnight again. The vet today doesn't seem to think it's pancreatitis...know they were running some tests but they did see the trachaea was narrowed in an area and this new digestive issue may have caused the symptoms to flare. They said she was coughing less today. Ava is where she should be getting round the clock care. I know that Ava has a lot of people pulling for her. Come on sweetie, feel better. <3


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Was recently in touch with Pat so figured she's exhausted (the vet hospital isn't near where she lives and she was in that area all day thinking she'd take Ava home). But they want to keep Ava in the ER overnight again. The vet today doesn't seem to think it's pancreatitis...know they were running some tests but they did see the trachaea was narrowed in an area and this new digestive issue may have caused the symptoms to flare. They said she was coughing less today. Ava is where she should be getting round the clock care. I know that Ava has a lot of people pulling for her. Come on sweetie, feel better. <3


I know Pat must be exhausted and beside herself. 
Pat - We are pulling for AVA!!! Sending you all positive thoughts and prayers.

thanks for the update Sue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news --- Pat just wrote that they found the culprit. They scoped her and found there was a piece of chicken jerky lodged down her throat. He was able to push it down to her stomach to be digested. Pat said her esophagus is inflamed from it but that will heal. Thank goodness they found out what was wrong. Phew...still coming home tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Sue! I just keep coming back (between trying to pack & get everything finished up for the ladies conference/retreat for this wk-end) to check in on Ava. I sure feel badly for her & for Pat! and poor Stan! Sending loving thoughts tonight & will try to check tomorrow before boarding. I don't know what the situation regarding internet isfor me in all the places we will be moving around to in these next 2 weeks.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We were writing at the same time. Yippee!!!!!!!!! 
Pat, get some rest!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh what wonderful news that they found what was causing little Ava so much distress!!! And now hopefully Pat and the rest of the family will be able to get some very much needed rest. Feel better little Ava!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news. That was a great catch by the vet.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thank goodness they found the problem and hopefully Ava can come home tomorrow. Thanks for the update Sue.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Good! *NO MORE CHICKEN JERKEY!!!* I swear, I've heard of more of our small breed dogs choking on this. It really needs to be discussed. It's not safe for them!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am getting concerned now about the Churpie Chewys that I give L & K---sometimes they do break off when they bite them. They have been more reliable than most things & pups do need to chew---so what is the solution. When I take things away (because of my educated fears) Kitzel eats the ears off his fabric toys! We need to find or develop something safe!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh no!
I am just now seeing this and glad to see that the culprit was found!
I'm so sorry you all went through this...especially sweet Lil Ava.
Prayers and Big Hugs and Pooh kisses
For a speedy recovery!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank goodness they found that jerky. I have been following this on fb today, what a relief!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord, we just couldn't bear losing little Ava. Pat I'm so happy for you, little Ava has more work down here, you and Ava touch so many hearts. I love you


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow sure glad it turned out this way. Our prayers were answered. Get well little girl.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
So glad they have an answer and Ava will be ok.. poor baby will be sore for a bit - but so glad a resolution has been reached.

whew.. i have been so worried!! YAY


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> Good! *NO MORE CHICKEN JERKEY!!!* I swear, I've heard of more of our small breed dogs choking on this. It really needs to be discussed. It's not safe for them!!


Yup! Sissy had an emergency just a month ago. After hours of course. I can't believe it took so long for them to figure it out!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

This is good news. So happy to hear they found the cause and prognosis is a good one. Hoping Ava comes home today and is feeling better. Poor little doll.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just checking in to see how our little Ava was doing.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Just sending hugs and checking for updates on sweet Ava. Hoping you guys are hanging in there and that Ava is feeling a bit better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat you and little Ava have been on my heart, I hope she is in your arms. Give her loves from Auntie Paula.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know that a lot of you are concerned about Ava and I think that Pat's just drained from it all. Sharing what she wrote on FB. Ava wasn't doing well today:
"Thursday evening Ava update: We went to see her today(hoping to bring her home). Ava is not doing well at all. She looks so pitiful and isn't eating yet. The doctor says part of the problem is that her trachea is collapsed in multiple areas. She's having trouble breathing...she's weasing and seems congested. And her esophagus is very inflamed and sore, she's so uncomfortable. She hasn't had pain meds since this morning because she seemed so out of it, they thought if she was more alert, she'd eat something. ...no...it didn't work. The doctor felt if we brought her home, she'd decline. Tomorrow, we'll go back tomorrow."
Praying for this sweet girl. rayer:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for the update. Pray she gets better. Love that little girl.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that Ava isn't doing as well as they expected. I pray that today we have better news.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Saying prayers for Ava and you and Stan. I am so sorry to hear this. Hopefully the Dr. will have better news for you this morning.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was truly hopeing for better news regarding little Ava's condition and will be praying that today finds her doing better and that she will be able to go home again soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: Sending love and prayers for Ava, Pat and Stan.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending lots of positive thoughts and vibes to sweet Ava! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts to you and poor Ava.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so worried about Ava and praying so hard she's OK.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Sending lots of prayers and love.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I keep checking back to see if there are any updates on Ava. I'm so worried about her, she's just so tiny. Praying for good news soon.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Poor Ava! Hope she feels better soon. We make our own home-made organic turkey breast jerky treats and they are great for our Porky and Emmie so far with no issues.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This is so hard. Especially to all us SM old timers, Ava is like one of our own Maltese...she's part of our own family and we all know her from Pat's amazing photos here and on FB. And Ava has her own FB page.

Ava needs continued thoughts and prayers. Pat wrote this very early this morning:  I was with her, I held her and loved her....she was so uncomfortable, she just wanted back in the little carrier I had brought with me...where she laid down and struggled to breathe. It was heart breaking. Three different doctors there explained to me that the trachea has been declining for a long time and is now just showing symptoms, It is collapsed in a couple areas and is not able to be surgically corrected. Hopefully steroids and cough meds will control it.

Pat will be going up to see her again later as she lets the meds try to work. A friend of ours started a GoFundMe for Pat since the hospital costs are already $4000 and rising. https://www.gofundme.com/grrd6g-help-ava-get-better :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank goodness, Ava is going home! Sharing a picture Pat posted ... for those of you who are not on Facebook. 

Sweet Ava must be very tired ... but, I think she looks happy, too.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So glad to hear sweet Ava is going home. I'm sure she will feel better being in her own bed.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That is wonderful news that little Ava will be going home (might be there already since it is 7:25 here in PA) and I am sure that she will be a lot happier being in her own little bed. So happy for Pat as well and may Ava continue to improve each day!! Prayers will continue for Ava as well as her family!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy that Ava is going home.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Maybe home will be the best medicine. Praying for you little one. Hugs from Belle and Petey.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad she is home, get rest little one.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm so glad Ava is home. Time for the family to heal.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for Lil Ava 
Big hugs and Pooh kisses!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Pat, are you going to be able to make it to Nationals? Hoping Ava is well enough to travel this week?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Pat, are you going to be able to make it to Nationals? Hoping Ava is well enough to travel this week?


Well, just figured it out on my own when I looked at FB. And so sorry you and Ava won't be there with us all. But you take care of that little girl and give her lots of love. See you next year I'm sure!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat how is little Ava doing? I am praying for her


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

pat posted on FB that Ava is struggling to breath and she is taking her to the vet this morning.  Good thoughts and prayers needed for our diva!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh no prayers and hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat got meds at the vet's this morning. Praying they work.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Pat got meds at the vet's this morning. Praying they work.


Thanks for the update, Sue!


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

OMG! Praying that Ava gets better soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father I come to you with a heavy heart, Lord I pray for little Ava, Lord only you can touch her trachea, you made her so perfect. I believe in miracles, we need to see one this day, Lord touch Ava, I thank you Lord for hearing all of us pray. Oh Lord I know how you comfort us when we need you most. Give Pat rest. Lord thank you for being there in our good times and our bad times. I pray each hour little Ava will breath easier. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so shocked they released her without meds! Thanks for letting us know Sue. Sending love and prayers.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Keep checking in...hoping for good news of Lil Ava recovering!
Pat, you and Ava are in my thoughts and prayers. 
Big hugs and Pooh kisses.
Hope she is more comfortable and gets some relief from the meds. 
I'm so sorry she is having trouble breathing.
Big big hugs!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry Ava still isn't feeling well.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was so hoping that little Ava would be feeling somewhat better by now and my prayers will continue that now that she has meds, that her health will improve. And I too was absolutley amazed that the Vet did not send meds along for her when they released her from the hospital!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh no, poor Ava.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

ckanen2n said:


> Thanks for the update, Sue!


Oh thanks Sue! I didn't know that. I'm so worried.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father I come to you with a heavy heart, Lord I pray for little Ava, Lord only you can touch her trachea, you made her so perfect. I believe in miracles, we need to see one this day, Lord touch Ava, I thank you Lord for hearing all of us pray. Oh Lord I know how you comfort us when we need you most. Give Pat rest. Lord thank you for being there in our good times and our bad times. I pray each hour little Ava will breath easier. In Jesus name I pray. Amen




Amen.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Not sure why Ava was sent home from the hospital with only meds for her esophagus....and not her trachea. :blink:

Last night was kind of scary....maybe in part because she shared my pillow in bed last night. All night seemed like a struggle to breathe....

...while on the other side of my face Asia was also planted on my pillow...:w00t:
I've slept with the dogs when they snuggled on both sides of me before...but on both sides of my face!!!!!!??!!! I couldn't even turn my head! :blush:

I did end up getting a vet appointment this morning at 10am with a doctor I had never seen before. Wasn't overly impressed, but he did give me what I wanted...predisone and a bronchodilator. If this doesn't work, we'll try something else. 

Sue, I did mention the cerenia which is for nausea....this doctor hadn't heard of this use for the medication, but if what I'm trying now doesn't work, I'll try to get a prescription for it.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope Ava does better. I'd be concerned about a vet not knowing about cerenia It is used to control vomiting.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Hope Ava does better. I'd be concerned about a vet not knowing about cerenia It is used to control vomiting.


I was thinking the same thing. I was surprised to read the vet didn't know about Cerenia. I think it is a well known and used medication for dogs with nausea.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, I am so sorry you and Ava are having such a difficult time. Hopefully, precious Ava will be feeling better soon. 

About the laser treatments for Snowball's trachea that I mentioned on your FB page ... 

They have worked wonders for Snowball. In fact, Dr. Krisi will be here tomorrow morning to give Snowball more treatments. He has them every three or four weeks right now. The laser therapy can be used for all kinds of medical conditions.

The laser treatments are not painful at all. As you can see in the pictures the laser itself is not that huge of an instrument.

If you would like for me to ask Krisi anything tomorrow ... just let me know.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope Ava is feeling better.. Praying she will get some relief soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Pat, praying today is a better day for Ava and everyone. That sounds like a restless night for you. I hope you can get to the vet again and feel comfortable with the treatment plan. But hopefully these meds will kick in and help. I didn't realize Snowball had this too and others, and they are doing OK, so that's encouraging. Just got to get over this hurdle at the start.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sending love and prayers for Ava as well as Pat that today will be a better and a more restful day for all of you and that Ava feels better.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Checking in Praying Ava is doing better. Hugs from Belle and Petey


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat I just finished praying for Ava and you and Stan.I pray little Ava had a restful night and is feeling better today. Please know I'm here for you. I love you:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pat, I am so sorry you and Ava are having such a difficult time. Hopefully, precious Ava will be feeling better soon.
> 
> About the laser treatments for Snowball's trachea that I mentioned on your FB page ...
> 
> ...


 
Awwww look at little Snowball, he's so precious :wub: I can see he doesn't mind his treatment's. and he loves Krisi


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Pat, so sorry to hear of the latest development with Ava! Poor little girl is having to endure so much challenges. We'll be praying for both you and Ava.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I keep checking in to see any updates on little Ava, I'm worried Pat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pat, I am so sorry you and Ava are having such a difficult time. Hopefully, precious Ava will be feeling better soon.
> 
> About the laser treatments for Snowball's trachea that I mentioned on your FB page ...
> 
> ...


Marie, I'm sorry...I just now saw this post. I will ask my vet about the laser treatment...Archie used to get them...OMG, can't remember if they were for his ear or his heart. :blush: But I am willing to try anything!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison had laser treatments for the arthritis in her leg with amazing results. She stopped limping altogether.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Marie, I'm sorry...I just now saw this post. I will ask my vet about the laser treatment...Archie used to get them...OMG, can't remember if they were for his ear or his heart. :blush: But I am willing to try anything!!


Pat, I told Krisi about Ava. I asked her if more severe cases of collapsed trachea could be helped with laser treatments. She said that yes the laser treatments can help even more severe cases. 

Krisi is not only using the laser for Snowball's trachea ... but, for his heart and luxating patella, too. The laser treatments can help with all kinds of medical conditions. 

BTW, Krisi has her own practice now. She is a veterinarian who practices both traditional and holistic veterinary medicine. I hope your vet is open to the treatments for Ava. I have been thinking about you and Ava so much. I hope she is feeling a lot better today. Please keep us updated when you can. And, please give Ava some gentle hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pat, I told Krisi about Ava. I asked her if more severe cases of collapsed trachea could be helped with laser treatments. She said that yes the laser treatments can help even more severe cases.
> 
> Krisi is not only using the laser for Snowball's trachea ... but, for his heart and luxating patella, too. The laser treatments can help with all kinds of medical conditions.
> 
> BTW, Krisi has her own practice now. She is a veterinarian who practices both traditional and holistic veterinary medicine. I hope your vet is open to the treatments for Ava. I have been thinking about you and Ava so much. I hope she is feeling a lot better today. Please keep us updated when you can. And, please give Ava some gentle hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie.:wub:



Yesterday was such a tease! All afternoon she was quiet and peaceful...and slept all night. Today was bad again, threw up every time I tried to give her any meds!! ...even the anti nausea meds....OMG....I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Yesterday was such a tease! All afternoon she was quiet and peaceful...and slept all night. Today was bad again, threw up every time I tried to give her any meds!! ...even the anti nausea meds....OMG....I hope tomorrow is better.


Pat I'm so sorry poor little Ava is having such a hard time. It just breaks my heart. I will pray that tomorrow is better. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Yesterday was such a tease! All afternoon she was quiet and peaceful...and slept all night. Today was bad again, threw up every time I tried to give her any meds!! ...even the anti nausea meds....OMG....I hope tomorrow is better.


Oh, no. I am so sorry, Pat. I agree with what Walter posted on the other thread (that Paula started for you) ... that you might need a specialist. 

Maybe Ava's throat is very sensitive right now ... maybe that is why she is throwing up the meds? 

My heart goes out to you and Ava ... I know how difficult it is when one of our fluffs is not well. Gentle hugs for Ava ... and hugs for you, too, Pat.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hoping tomorrow is better Pat, looks like there are options. Hoping and praying the meds will stay down.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Me too


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Pat I was hoping Ava was better, continued prayers:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Prayer for Ava.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hugs and Prayers for Ava.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in on Ava today. I hope today is a better day for the poor girl.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat, I know your exhausted, just know so many of us love you and Ava, little Ava honey I love you, auntie is praying


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry I take so long to check in...:blush:....we do have an appointment at noon tomorrow up in Paramus (about 2 1/2 hours from here). The doctor comes highly recommended.

If I don't see any difference in what they can do for her, I'm working on an appointment at AMC up in New York City. At the moment the first appt we can get with the doctor we want is several weeks away.

...will wait till after tomorrow before pursuing this further...

Ava is weak and not feeling well. but if I get up, she does too and follows me.

..so I'm just sitting here. Watching this absolutely glorious day pass by..

I know, selfish...but it's so beautiful and people in the neighborhood are out sprucing up their yards, etc....


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

OMG!!! I actually moved from that area to PA 19 years ago Pat!!! Will you be going to the Oradell Animal Hospital??? That is quite an outfit and I hope that the Dr. that you will be seeing with Ava will be able to help her!!! As a matter of fact, my Daughter and I were in Paramus last Sunday.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> OMG!!! I actually moved from that area to PA 19 years ago Pat!!! Will you be going to the Oradell Animal Hospital??? That is quite an outfit and I hope that the Dr. that you will be seeing with Ava will be able to help her!!! As a matter of fact, my Daughter and I were in Paramus last Sunday.


No, it's called Blue Pearl in Paramus. I've heard very good things...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Blue Pearl must be a practice that I have never heard of before. Wonder how new the practice is??? Anyway, good luck and have a safe trip up to Paramus tomorrow with Ava Pat.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Poor Ava, maybe being outside with you on a swing might have done her some good..both of you need that fresh air.
Praying she finds relief soon.


----------

